# MY product is in an ETSY STORQUE SPOTLIGHT!



## Lane (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.etsy.com/storque/section/spo ... l-on/2004/

Wooo!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

COOL BEANS! CONGRATS!


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice exposure!


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Jun 16, 2008)

BECAUSE your stuff is awesome!!  Congrats!


----------



## IanT (Jun 16, 2008)

GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## pink-north (Jun 18, 2008)

WAY 2 GO!!!  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

WOW!  What an accomplishment!


----------



## Lane (Jun 18, 2008)

THANK YOU!     

Hopefully Etsy Sales will pick up....


----------

